# Watermelon



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Anyone have any tips on planting watermelon? Ive tried in the past with no luck. I have good sandy topsoil mix that works well with other veggies but my watermelons never produce. Im going to till a 10' x 30' this weekend. Any suggestions will help, Thanks. Louis


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have tried in the past as well with no very good results this time I planted my along my fence in a seperate area from the garden in hopes to water more and not suck my garden dry when I do water. We will see what happens.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Lots of organic matter...e.g. manure.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Start indoors early in sandy potting mix, lots of food and water organic works best or 12 24 12


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

My dad actually had some growing at his house. He threw out the watermelon rinds that had some seeds stuck to it, and out of no where he had a watermelon patch in the middle of his yard. It produced 3 good sized and sweet melons.


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

The best luck I has with watermelons was when I used to raise chickens in a pasture. I fed the chickens an old Hemstead melon and they passed the seeds in the pen. The area really got wet in the winter so I moved the pen to higher ground. When I went mow the grass down in the spring - the whole area was full of some of the biggest melons I have ever seen. Never had much luck trying to grow them on purpose but they worked great on accident. I guess they work best if you just plant them in really fertile ground and leave them alone... or get you a bunch of chickens and well, you know, wait till spring... :tongue:


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Move to La Vernia where all we have is sand. We grew some nice watermelons last year but they took over the whole garden. I'm going to prepare a separate bed for some watermelons and cantaloupes.


----------

